# Autotrail Media pack



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

has anyone replaced the media pack that comes with the autotrail rb tracker ,mine is a 63 plate and the media pack is unreliable


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

PLUMPUCK said:


> has anyone replaced the media pack that comes with the autotrail rb tracker ,mine is a 63 plate and the media pack is unreliable


Is it a factory fit 12 or 13ELE2000 double din type unit?
If so, I've just replaced one of these in our 13 plate Savannah.


----------



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi yes I think its the 13ELE2000


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

PLUMPUCK said:


> Hi yes I think its the 13ELE2000


Our 12ELE2000 was replaced under warranty with a reconditioned 13ELE2000 which was (very) marginally better but still suffered from a number of serious issues, eg radio reception, loosing media connection with connected USB drive, etc, etc, .......

So, eventually gave up and started looking for a replacement unit with the same built-in functionality this including FM radio, sat nav, DVB-T TV, output to drop down monitor, input from rear view camera, etc.

The only option I could find was -
http://xtrons.co.uk/td696ads-6-95-a...in-car-dvd-player-with-built-in-dvb-t-tv.html
OK, so it doesn't have sat nav initially built in but that can be added by downloading your preferred app \ maps from the web (it's got wifi built in). Not an issue for us as we use a Garmin 760LMT-D standalone unit. Oh, and btw it's got 3 USB rear connector cables that can be used to plug in USB sticks, dashcam (to record to USB stick or SD card), OBDII scanner, etc. You need to route these out from behind the dash to make them readily accessible.

As the faceplate of this unit is a slightly different size from the original unit also had to get this -
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Radio-Fac...935335?hash=item20f798bba7:g:dKsAAOSwcu5UMjbl

In addition, I also got a mini microphone to give hands free mobile -
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/External...423235?hash=item3a8a999183:g:0FAAAOxy0NtTFuvf (I actually got a cheaper one but can't find the link again!)
and one of these as the socket on the back is a different format to the radio aerial cable termination -
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-Type-Fe...r-Connector-/331059110290?hash=item4d14a92192

After having to make a minor change to the supplied ISO wiring harness connected it all up and shoved it into the dashboard and, what a difference! Everything seems to work!

Having said that, when we were away for a few days the unit developed a strange fault. When you switched it off an internal cooling fan started to run, nigh on, continuously! Fortunately we were on EHU so no real potential issue of draining the battery. I'm still in discussions with the supplier \ manufacturer as to a resolution.

We still have an issue with occasional radio signal drops out but I'm fairly sure that's to do with another known issue, the aerial in the door mirror! So, next on the list is to see if I can "replace" that. Anybody got any suggestions on options for that?

Let me know if you need any further info.


----------

